
“Buying this elsewhere” gone from Amazon Wish Lists - werkjohann
... you can&#x27;t even mark an item as purchased if it was added from a different website. It sounds like this happened around Feb. Having worked in big companies before, this reeks of &quot;let&#x27;s see how many people complain if we try this&quot;, so please contact them and complain: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;help&#x2F;customer&#x2F;contact-us&#x2F;
======
werkjohann
Awkwardly, it's still noted as a feature on
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=aw?...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=aw?ie=UTF8&nodeId=3058771)

